# every website will open for me except for the one I want...



## bald_beaver (Aug 21, 2003)

I am trying to access a site through AOL and IE, I can get any page to come up except for this one.

I have adjusted all my settings, deleted my temp files, history and done everything I can think of and for some reason this site, that is a game site and opens fine for other's gives me ..This page can not be displayed... last week it worked fine for me..

Told ya I would be back...
Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you post the site address?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Questions:

1) Does the site have ads?

2) Are you running any ad blocking software? Popup blocker? Firewall? Spybot?


----------



## bald_beaver (Aug 21, 2003)

The site is now www.hoylegames.sierra.com They just took the games over from wwww.flipside.com..They of couse did some modifications, including they say, removing all adware and spyware..I cannot get their homepage to open tho, let alone get into a room..I deleted all my old files that related to thier site and re-loaded the new files you would normally be able to run to get into the games..( a friend sent them to me, it has helped others get in who are having problems but they could all get the homepage to open..Oh and I am not behind a firewall or running any pop up blockers or anything like that...I have played there for years and had no probs.

I greatly appreciate any help...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The webpage you're trying to reach doesn't exist.. Try the homepage. 
http://www.sierra.com/home.do


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Go here: http://www.sierra.com/alphabetical_index.do?letter=H


----------



## bald_beaver (Aug 21, 2003)

AAAArgh....... http://hoylegames.sierra does exist..I can get there fine on my work computer and so can a few other thousand people...You seem to be having the same problem as me but I assure you it is a game site in fact here is a link

http://community.vugames.com/[email protected]@.f003442 that will show you...

Still looking for answers...Helppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well, think of it as a game and keep plugging away cuz it don't open in Mozilla or IE for me.


----------



## bald_beaver (Aug 21, 2003)

Why won't the page open ? It opens for me on 1 computer but not the 1 I have at home ? i have cleaned out all my files using windowwasher, set my Active X controls and still no go...I understand it won't open for other people too but there has to be a reason, no ? I can get into any other site..


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I have no real idea either. Is the machine you can see it on using an old version of IE? or possibly doesn't have the latest patches.


----------



## jwbirdsong (Nov 7, 2002)

Bald beaver
Are you using peerguardian?? Its one of the site they block. If not check your hosts file for any reference to the site


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Got there ok,
not really a gamer though. Except for GTA3.










Regards, John


----------



## z13w1z (May 9, 2003)

http://hoylegames.sierra.com exists.
It still needs the .com suffix to recognise the address


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Just wondering if you checked to see if the site was being blocked?
With IE open go to tools, privacy then edit and see if the site is listed as blocked if so add it to the allow list.

Chari


----------



## lyn_roni (Mar 15, 2006)

im having problems logging in as well, i've deleted everthing, i get to the rooms options for doublecross, but cannot get into a room. any help would be appreciated. i have windows xp


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Welcome to TSG!

You might have done better opening your own thread in the Games Forum, rather than resurrecting an old one, particularly as your problem seems to be with things that happen once you reach the site, rather than not being able to access it at all.

Unfortunately, I can't help because when I accessed the site, it required all users, new or existing, to go through an authentification procedure and I didn't want to do that.

Hopefully, someone who uses this site may pick up on your query, although that might happen sooner with a thread title that mentions the specific site, whether here or in the Games Forum.

In case it's of interest, here is the result of the server ID check I ran;
"Initiating server query ...
Looking up IP address for domain: hoylegames.sierra.com
The IP address for the domain is: 63.215.73.41
Connecting to the server on standard HTTP port: 80
[Connected] Requesting the server's default page.
The server returned the following response headers:
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Wed, 15 Mar 2006 15:51:13 GMT
Server: Apache/2.0.52 (Unix) mod_jk2/2.0.4
Set-Cookie: JSESSIONID=9B15B850A550D8D9C846EB96F0949EE6; Path=/
Content-Type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1
Keep-Alive: timeout=15, max=100
Connection: Keep-Alive
Transfer-Encoding: chunked
Query complete."

I assume you have your browser set to accept cookies?


----------



## Dawgieshoney (Jan 15, 2007)

bald_beaver said:


> The site is now www.hoylegames.sierra.com They just took the games over from wwww.flipside.com..They of couse did some modifications, including they say, removing all adware and spyware..I cannot get their homepage to open tho, let alone get into a room..I deleted all my old files that related to thier site and re-loaded the new files you would normally be able to run to get into the games..( a friend sent them to me, it has helped others get in who are having problems but they could all get the homepage to open..Oh and I am not behind a firewall or running any pop up blockers or anything like that...I have played there for years and had no probs.
> 
> I greatly appreciate any help...


the site is http://hoylegames.sierra.com/ Disable your popup blocker You 'll have to join and they will send you a password . Cilck on the link in your email they send and enter your username and the password.. You will be redirected to another page whereas you enter a password that YOU select!! I think that might be http://hoylegames.sierra.com/index.jsp... . By the way ,cases ladders runs it now. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dawgieshoney (Jan 15, 2007)

THE CORRECT URL IS http://hoylegames.sierra.com/


----------



## Dawgieshoney (Jan 15, 2007)

http://hoylegames.sierra.com/ just follow their instructions
if any problems click on their help link...as you will have to disable popup blocker and change a couple things in your Active X controls... no biggie,, they'll tell you how and what...good luck


----------



## Dawgieshoney (Jan 15, 2007)

http://hoylegames.sierra.com/
follow their directions!!!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dawgieshoney, this is an old thread, the last response before yours was in March and its almost certainly been abandoned by the original poster.


----------

